# Tuck!



## Tuck (Feb 7, 2011)

My little Tuckie from the time I brought him home until a few weeks ago... He's getting so big! Sorry if these are a lot of pictures, I wanted to share most of them for you!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He has gotten big. I just love the picture of him sitting at the kitchen table "reading" the newspaper! Although the last picture of him lying on his back is my favorite.


----------



## Tuck (Feb 7, 2011)

Susan said:


> He has gotten big. I just love the picture of him sitting at the kitchen table "reading" the newspaper! Although the last picture of him lying on his back is my favorite.


Thanks! He does that with almost every meal, when my girlfriend and I are eating dinner. He sits at the empty chair and watches us, totally intrigued and probably hoping for some of the food 

The newspaper in front of him cracked us up, he looks so humanized!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh!! He's adorable!!!!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

He grew up into a very handsome boy! He is really beautiful. :love2


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! I want!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Me want orange and white kitty!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Very handsome kitty. My Little Pumpkin is also orange and white.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very beautiful boy.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's pretty! How old is Tuck now?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beautiful boy! And I am partial to orange and white boys, but even so, he's a beautiful kitty.

That picture of him sitting at the table is just classic.


----------



## Tuck (Feb 7, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> He's pretty! How old is Tuck now?


He'll be 2 in May


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Cute as a kitten, handsome as an adult!

I've always wanted to do a chronological picture gallery of my cats...except I keep rescuing them after their "cute" stage, and you probably couldn't tell any difference from 1 year to 3 years ;p LOL
Well, I do have pictures of my feral kittens (who are now almost a year old), but they're fuzzy/blurry/"small" because they were taken at a distance. Now that they're semi-tame I can get bigger/clearer pics, but they're sort of out of the baby-cute stage now... again! Oiy!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful boy! I love the one of him sitting at the kitchen table - so adorable.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

ZOMG I LOVE HIM!!!!! He's precious!


----------

